# Portable Hunting Blinds any good?



## cbas (Apr 3, 2007)

I was chatting with a friend of mine who is new to bow hunting and he asked me about portable tent like hunting blinds. A shop in town has a sale on them and their prices are ranging for small pop up 50.00$ ones to larger tent like models going for around 200.00$. Personally I just want something that keeps me covered with a good range of vision - I am not too fussy about having places to hang my gear and such.

However I have never used one and thought "why not ask the folks at Nodak forums what they think".

So here I am.

Anyone have a particular model or type they prefer? Is the extra $100.00 to get a bigger model worth? Any negative experiences with them I should consider when checking out different types?

Thanks for the input.


----------



## duckslyr (Nov 27, 2008)

from my experiance with pop up blinds you get what you pay for. the cheap ones tend to rip and have problems with the poles. the best on the market in my opinion is the double bull blinds by primos. they cost about 350. I would definately shy away from the small blinds because they dont always offer enought room to draw a bow back.


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

I've had several of the cheaper ones, they work OK, a couple years ago I bought an Ameristep Intimidator. I've been pretty happy with this one, very good visability from inside it. Sets up and comes down easy.

huntin1


----------



## alleyyooper (Jul 6, 2007)

I bought one locally that used PVC pipe as a frame. I like it real well except the pipe gets brittle in the cold and will break if your not careful takeing it down.
Never had a problem with leaks or zippers freezing up either.
They sold the product to a bigger company that moved the MFG to a off shore company. I have not seen the product in Michigan since.

I have two of the Ameristep dog house blinds. One has a floor so could double as a small camping tent. Problem is they leak like a seive and you have to seam seal them really heavy to stop it. the first one in the first year we had real mild weather and every thing went fine other than the leaking.
I bought the second one knowing full well I would have to seal the seams. but we had a wet cold season and the zippers kept freezing up so you couldn't get in with out pulling stakes and lifting the thing and if the floor wa sin for get useing that blind. An E Mail to coustomer service said to take the blinds in at night so they didn't freeze up.

What ever you buy make sure there is a flap over the zippers to keep the rain and snow out of them. Also rub the zippers down with some thing like bees wax or sno seal so to repel moisture.

I have since went to building my one with T1-11 installing wheels on the bottom and a hitch at the top so it can be pulled with an ATV or just two guys make short work out of moving them.

 Al


----------



## cbas (Apr 3, 2007)

Thanks for the information. It has given me a few things to think about. Those Ameristep Intimidators are very nice looking blinds.

Those of you who use blinds is it really necessary to set these things out a week or so earlier, so the deer get used to them, or do any of you set them up the same day? Does it make a noticable difference?

Anyhow thanks again.


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

I set mine up each time I hunt in it, and take it with me when I leave. The one exception is if I hunt in it in the evening and plan on coming back the next morning, then I'll leave it there.

I don't set it out there and leave it indefinately, too many get stolen that way.

I always have a pruner and a small pack saw with me. I cut branches and other vegetation from around the blind and brush it in. Most blinds have loops for this.

huntin1


----------



## cbas (Apr 3, 2007)

Excellent stuff - thanks


----------



## SavageOne (May 18, 2008)

I have used the cheaper ones and they worked OK. The one I used didn't have any netting over the openings. I bought some camo screening and wrapped around it so I could move inside it without being seen. Since I was gun hunting I made slits I could stick the barrel out. It worked pretty well.


----------



## cbas (Apr 3, 2007)

I bought and tried a "gunner" model - Ameristep. Not bad looking, easy to setup but pretty uncomfortable size wise. Had a great pattern though and really blended in well in the bush.

Think I will get me a larger one when they go on sale again.


----------



## bornlucky (Jul 24, 2007)

Do any of you guys mud your blinds like you do layout blind?


----------



## MDV89 (Sep 8, 2008)

bornlucky said:


> Do any of you guys mud your blinds like you do layout blind?


I personally just brush it up well. You want to have it up for awhile if possible - like with anything let the deer get used to it. Find a location that matches your pattern as well as possible that also allows you to play the wind. I'm guessing you could spray paint with with non-glare spray paint like some people do to there waterfowl layout blinds but i've personally never tried it.


----------



## MDV89 (Sep 8, 2008)

cbas said:


> I bought and tried a "gunner" model - Ameristep. Not bad looking, easy to setup but pretty uncomfortable size wise. Had a great pattern though and really blended in well in the bush.
> 
> Think I will get me a larger one when they go on sale again.


If I had to do it over again I would bring my bow with me to the store and then sit in them and practice drawing back - you've probably noticed what seems roomy starts to feel pretty small when you try to shoot! GL


----------



## alleyyooper (Jul 6, 2007)

I usally set mine up 2 or 3 weeks before the season. Just remove all the stuff that would be under foot includeing the snow. I don't have to worry to much about them getting stolen since I am on private property that gets patrolled twice a day.




























They get used to it in that amount of time. many timjes I have gone out to sit inb one in the afternoon and several does will be browesing with in spitting distance of the blind.
No I don't put out bait or an attractent.
I just don't over hunt any of them, 3 boughten and 6 home built 5 of which are perment.

 Al


----------

